# lesioning



## tutu2424 (Sep 10, 2010)

We recently attended the WEBINAR on lesioning and asked a question.  The presenter suggested we ask our question on the AAPC discussion site as she was not familiar with the scenario we presented.  
A provider is performing destruction of cutaneous vascular proliferate lesions by laser and is assigning the code 17107 and 17108 as he is performing laser treatment to two body areas.  Based on the code description I thought it should be only code 17108.   Which is the proper assignment of code(s)?

Thanks.


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 10, 2010)

The codes are based on the total square centimeters treated, not body area, and per CPT Assistant August 2009, only one code is reported.  I've copied and pasted the section from the CPT Assistant for you:


Year: 2009 

Issue: August 

Pages: 7&10-11 
Destruction of Cutaneous Vascular Proliferative Lesions

Codes 17106-17108 are specific to the destruction of benign cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions, such as congenital port wine stains. Unlike the destruction of premalignant lesion codes 17000-17004, which are reported on the basis of the number of lesions, codes 17106-17108 are reported on the basis of square -centimeters treated. When these codes are used, only one code would be reported for the total square centimeters of the area treated. For example, if the treated area is 45 square centimeters, only code 17107,Destruction of cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions (eg, laser technique); 10.0 to 50.0 sq cm, would be reported.

If an extremely small vascular proliferative lesion (eg, 2 sq cm) is treated by various destruction techniques, it would be appropriate to report code 17106,Destruction of cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions (eg, laser technique); less than 10 sq cm.

Since the phrase “less than 10 square centimeters,” includes any and all measurements up to 10 sq cm; square centimeters, the use of modifier 52,Reduced Services, is not necessary. The use of codes 17106-17108 is not appropriate for treatment of lesions such as telangiectasia, cherry angioma, verruca vulgaris, and telangiectasia associated with rosacea.

Similar to the premalignant destruction codes (17000-17004) the cutaneous vascular proliferative lesion destruction codes (17106-17108) are not based on the specific anatomic location of the lesion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jhurless747 (Apr 3, 2017)

Would you use an unlisted code when treating pts with non proliferative lesions with a laser? Or would you continue to use 1710X codes?
Thank you so much.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 3, 2017)

jhurless747 said:


> Would you use an unlisted code when treating pts with non proliferative lesions with a laser? Or would you continue to use 1710X codes?
> Thank you so much.



The CPT book has as section for "other" benign lesions and its all inclusive as to method


Destruction (eg, laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions


Code(s)         Description
17110           DESTRUCTION BENIGN LESIONS UP TO 14
17111           DESTRUCTION BENIGN LESIONS 15/>


----------



## jhurless747 (Apr 3, 2017)

Would that code selection apply to hemangiomas as well?


----------

